# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Total recorder có âm thanh lạ

## hocon84

chào các bạn! mình dùng total recorder 8.2 để ghi âm bài hát từ wmp hay các media player khác thì bị lỗi thế này: đang ghi thì nghe không có lỗi gì, đến khi xong, nghe lại thì cứ khoãng mỗi một phút có âm thanh "xè xè". mình thử tắt mic và phát các bài hát khác nhau mà vẫn bị thế. mong các bạn giúp đỡ. cãm ơn!

----------

